# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Brivis heater does not stay lit

## travsta12

Hello all, 
I have been a member of this site for a while and have gained valuable knowledge from looking through the other posts however I cant seem to find the answer to my latest problem that im having. So im hoping someone on here my be able to help me out. 
I have a brivis gas central heating unit (MPS HE 20i) and it has decided to stop working. The problem seems to be a bit tempermental but basically the unit trys to start up but then switches off as soon as the flame ignites. I have been in the roof watching the process on the little box with the lcd. It runs through the procedure of pre-purge and then it trys to ignite. The flame ignites for a couple of seconds but then it sounds like a solenoid clicks and the gas is obviously shut off as the flame goes out and it starts to pre-purge again.  
Does anyone know what might be causing this problem? Im assuming there is a flame sensor somewhere that may be stuffed but i may be completely on the wrong track?? 
Cheers,
Travis

----------


## Naf

After having troubles with mine (Omega :No: ) for the last few weeks and reading up a lot on them, it sounds like the themocouple (flame/heat sensor) in yours has crapped itself. 
It cost me $175 for someone to come out and have a look. 
Nathan

----------


## travsta12

Thanks for the reply Nathan!  
After speaking to someone about the system yesterday he informed me that there are 2 flame sensors in the system and they probably need cleaning. Its quite interesting as the tech from Brivis told me that the controller box is stuffed and it will need to be replaced. The price tag for this replacement was around the $600.  :Shock:   
Lucky i got a second opinion cause i got up in the roof and pulled the sensors out which only had a small amount of carbon on them but must have been enough to cause problems. I rubbed them with a bit of emery paper and put it all back together and it has been working like a charm since. Very happy!  :Smilie:  
Cheers,
Travis

----------


## Naf

Good to hear, mine was actually the igniter that had dies, $100 from tradelink so not too bad in the end i guess.

----------


## paul_mac1

Hi guys,
I had this problem, the so-called Brivis Tech came out and replaced the control panel $680 while I wasn't there, then I had a fault with the AC not working, and they didn't want to know, saying they fix Brivis heaters, not AC systems! I won't be using Brivis again!

----------


## tricky4000

Another case of   _"If you want something fixed properly, do it yourself!"_ 
A lot of these technicians are useless clowns.

----------

